# Christmas decor worth sharing



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

This is not my house, but I thought it was brilliant. I guess they had to take it down because as it was causing too many traffic problems with people who thought he was real. And apparently a woman was injured trying to help him down.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The link goes to a yahoo sign in page.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't mean to leave the link in after I figured out how to put the image there.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The picture isn't showing on my computer - it must be a conspiracy


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

pic doesnt work....


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Is there two pics? I see the last one but the first looks broken. Pretty damn funny. LMAO.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is great! Actually Pyro posted a picture similar that he did to his house. I found it very amusing and something I would definitely consider doing.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah i remeber someone doing this on halloween forum. its a great idea.....


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

So strange, I see both pictures on my computer. I have trouble posting pictures. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. I guess it's a good thing we have computer smart folks here to help.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! I was just copying that off an e-mail to post it here. You beat me to it!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

THAT is hilarious!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

lol that one looks good, be even better if his feet was kicking.. --i have one on the side of my house but he's hangin from his feet.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Pyro I hope you don't mind that I posted your picture, but I thought it was so cool!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Joisey- thanks for posting Pyro's picture, I looked for it and couldn't find it.
Pyro- yours is great!! lol, as soon as I saw the one that was emailed to me, I thought, "oooh, if only his legs were kicking!"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

put a spare wiper motor in those legs!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Us haunters all think the same. I was thinking kicking legs too.
Then I started thinking of tangled up in lights. I see Pyro perfected that already.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love it, but i don't think Roxy would go for it on our house.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL that is so funny! too bad it had to be taken down.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats awesome...Pyro I really like yours with the lights tangled around him.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Someone sent an email to the pastor of my moms church that included a picture like this, and he shared it with the congregation. lol


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

more christmas decor worth sharing:

http://www.stumbleupon.com/redirect...tive-christmas-lights/&l=2&c=j3yf5hjafdluq6qn


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

*Christmas Decorating*

A friend of mine, who knew my aflection to the dark arts of Halloween, sent me this Christmas snapshot and excerpt from facebook. I haven't seen a thread on it, but I'm sure it's one of us. Nice job.










_Good news is that I truly out did myself this year with my Christmas decorations. The bad news is that I had to take him down after 2 days. I had more people come screaming up to my house than ever. Great stories, good times.

But two things made me take it down. First, the cops advised me that it would cause traffic accidents as they almost wrecked when they drove by. Second, a 55 year old lady grabbed the 75 pound ladder almost killed herself putting it against my house and didn't realize it was fake until she climbed to the top (she was not happy). By the way, she was one of many people who attempted to do that. My yard couldn't take it either. I have more than a few tire tracks where people literally drove up my yard._


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats amazing!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Here is one.

http://www.lightsondisplay.com/2k9.html


----------

